# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  Just starting...

## Saavedra

I've just begun learning Russian but I have no idea where to start--there's so much I don't know and so many ways to go about learning it. Someone please tell me how you got started! I feel like I'm drowning in this huge ocean...

----------


## Jasper May

For one thing, don't start on the internet. Get a book (search on amazon.com), learn some words, get a dictionary, then after ~half a year try to listen to Russian radio and read Russian newspapers. You don't have to understand everything, but it does give you a boost if you can understand even a quarter of what they're saying/writing.

----------

